# Update on Brutus' accident puppies :D



## BrutusTheGirl (Nov 27, 2010)

Hello there! I'm sure most (if not all) of you don't remember me so here is my previous post (Also has baby pics!!):
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/newbie-corner/57185-hello-there-new.html

Long story short my and accident at our groomers left my precious Chi pregnant! 3 toy poodle/chihuahua mutts later this is what everyone looks like!!

Enrique:














































Maya:



















Skye:


----------



## Sissy2010 (Nov 28, 2010)

awww. such cute puppies....


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

AWWW! They're so tiny!! How cute!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, they are so cute


----------



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

aww sweet puppies
I love all puppies..lol


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Cute cute babies. Love the poodle curls.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow thanks for the update! They are stinkin cute! I want the black one! LOL Aw bless them, are you going to keep any?


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Aww they are lovely. 

Id have been livid if that had happened to my dog!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Awwww such cute wittle poochi's


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

cute cute cute 

would they be a CHI-POO or a POO-CHI lol


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

oohh..what gorgeous puppies. They sound like they will have a great temperement too. someone is going to get fantastic pets out of this litter.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

At least they're adorable!


----------



## BrutusTheGirl (Nov 27, 2010)

Dragonfly said:


> Wow thanks for the update! They are stinkin cute! I want the black one! LOL Aw bless them, are you going to keep any?


We ended up keeping both Enrique and Maya (The two apricots)  Maya is my favorite (shhh don't tell the others:coolwink: hahah)


----------



## Raqy (Aug 25, 2010)

They are sooo cute!


----------



## Lace914 (Mar 23, 2011)

I squealed! So cute!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

wow they are so cute!!!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so glad everthing turned out good i think your luckey to have the 2 new puppies they are precious


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

So cute thanks for the update.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Aww they're adorable!
Just my annoying soapbox self chiming in, but I'd suggest spaying/neutering to make sure this doesn't happen again.  Any time you have an intact female & male it's a risk, no matter how many reasonable precautions you take..


----------



## BrutusTheGirl (Nov 27, 2010)

Kitty&Kahlua said:


> Aww they're adorable!
> Just my annoying soapbox self chiming in, but I'd suggest spaying/neutering to make sure this doesn't happen again.  Any time you have an intact female & male it's a risk, no matter how many reasonable precautions you take..


Thanks for the imput! At the time Champ had his vet appointment schedualed but since it was around calving season for us we just didn't have the time to get him in so he had been staying at my Grandma's house, it was the groomer who went "Same owner? Same kennel!" And they tied :/


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

BrutusTheGirl said:


> Thanks for the imput! At the time Champ had his vet appointment schedualed but since it was around calving season for us we just didn't have the time to get him in so he had been staying at my Grandma's house, it was the groomer who went "Same owner? Same kennel!" And they tied :/


Well I don't know about anyone else on here, but I totally relate to calving season... or in my case kidding (dairy goats) season. We do good to get a couple hours of sleep every now and then.

But those puppies are adorable. I love the little apricots too. Congrats!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Well, shut up! They couldn't be any cuter!


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

Well it sounds kind of scary that the accident happened, but you've made good from it. As a poodle lover, I'm very interested to see the pups as they grow, I wonder what they'll be like! I'm partial to the apricots too


----------

